# Cost of living in Vancouver ??



## labanks (Jan 20, 2010)

What is the cost of living in vancouver like, how much would it cost to do the family shop for 4 of us ??

Lisa


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Not actually lived in Vancouver myself but my Canadian Uncle does - he says it's expensive and he's born and bred Canadian!! Search on the web at homes for sale and compare with other towns etc. outside Vancouver itself. 
Hopes this helps


----------



## Tiffany83 (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm in Canada and I've looked at moving there before but didn't because of the cost of living. If you want to buy a property of any kind in Vancouver, expect to pay. It gets cheaper the farther out you go from the core, but then you're facing a lot of time driving if you work in Central Vancouver.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

It is an expensive city, but the suburbs are more affordable. Groceries are not bad. I spend almost as much here in the supermarket in Mexico. Petrol is about 1/2 of that in Britain. I think you will find it over all a lot cheaper than Britain.


----------



## labanks (Jan 20, 2010)

telcoman said:


> It is an expensive city, but the suburbs are more affordable. Groceries are not bad. I spend almost as much here in the supermarket in Mexico. Petrol is about 1/2 of that in Britain. I think you will find it over all a lot cheaper than Britain.


Many thanks, we are hoping to come over in May for a holiday so I can have a good look at prices


----------



## IOWgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi labanks,
I used to live in Vancouver, but now I live in Victoria, Vancouver Island, just across the water. House prices are not as expensive as in the city of Vancouver, but evrything else would be about the same.

Hydro bill is $96 per mth equal payment plan. 1000sq ft rancher. I like it warm.
Car insurance for 06 Ford Focus is $83 per mth.
Groceries for two plus 2 dogs approx $450 - $500 per mth.
House insurance $48 per mth.
Cable tv $50 per mth.
Regular phone $30 per mth. 
Darn cell phone $100 per mth. (inc internet).
Internet (house) $35 per mth.
Gas from 90c to 115 per litre, changes daily.
Bus fare $2.25.

Hope that helps. Good luck.


----------



## labanks (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi, Thanks for that it does help a lot, we are going to come over in April and have a good look round.


----------



## American_Woman (Mar 31, 2010)

Coming from the states I was SHOCKED by prices in Vancouver. Mainly the price of food. You can easily spend over $100 a week for two people. Luckily, I found some awesome Asian markets where I can spend just $50 a week for two people. I'm one of those cheap-o bargain finder types though. My fiance just rolls his eyes at me. He's used to paying so much. =P


----------

